# pandora, Bradford, July 2016



## Black (Aug 2, 2016)

Effectively a flood alleviation culvert for the west brook

running from Bradford college to Thornton road,
length of 0.7 miles.

during normal conditions the beck passes through a slot on the right,
once levels reach abnormal the excess water diverts along the culvert on the left.



western bulk sewer outflow merges with the culvert,
outflow (right) culvert (left).



inspection chamber



culvert 









thanks


----------



## ocelot397 (Aug 2, 2016)

It looks like it stank...


----------



## Lavino (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice sewers there m8ty


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Sweet ass set of drains. Refreshing as we don't see them that often on this forum.


----------

